# ISO husband horse



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

After years of choosing the wrong horse, my husband realizes that what he needs is a big ol' deadheaded gaited horse. Needs to be able to carry a 250lb rider and he'd prefer pali, cremello (ick. uck), roan, buckskin or spotted. He's convinced that darker horses suffer more when it's hot and they're under saddle, particularly with a larger rider. I'd LOVE to be able to find an old fashioned foundation walker, but they're few, far between and expensive. 
Anyone know of any that might fit the bill? After a period of depression (thank yew, state of NM) it's great to see him interested in ANYTHING again. :cowboy:

Thanks.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have the almost the exact situation here. He has a horse but I think he is too small to carry his big honkin saddle along with him. So I'm keeping my eyes and mind open for a half draft horse...not that hubby is that big lol! but it seems like it's easier to find a docile big guy that has some draft in it's blood


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I just gave the perfect husband horse away! 15.2 hands, built like a tank, GAITED quarter horse. Quiet and bombproof but ask him to lope and off he went. He was black though I never noticed him suffering at all. My husband isn't huge though...6'2" and lean. His saddle is huge to fit his long legs.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

You can tell your husband that white/light colored horses actually sunburn and a darker one might do better.... at least see if he will allow more options!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I've told him, Granny. But he's fixiated on that lighter horse. Three of his previous horses were jet black and seemed to have more trouble, so that was enough to convince him!

Minelson- I've been looking that way too! Honestly, we only ride at a walk anyway, so non-gaited would be okay for that..... ;0)

Lisa- weren't you and another poster talking about the gaited QH a while back? I tried searching, but couldn't come up with anything. We were discussing it and Greg kept insisting that the horse COULDN'T be a quarter horse and gaited- that there was something hiding in the wood pile somewhere. I just figure it's a genetic anomoly (sp) and like the gaited horse that can't gait or the app bred to an app that throws a paint- just something that happens.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Lisa- weren't you and another poster talking about the gaited QH a while back? I tried searching, but couldn't come up with anything. We were discussing it and Greg kept insisting that the horse COULDN'T be a quarter horse and gaited- that there was something hiding in the wood pile somewhere. I just figure it's a genetic anomoly (sp) and like the gaited horse that can't gait or the app bred to an app that throws a paint- just something that happens.


Bergere knows more about gaited QH's than I do but Smoke is a registered AQHA of Two Eyed Jack lineage. All of his relatives singlefoot as well.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

There are two lines of Quarter Horses that are gaited. Used to be prized in the past by the Ranchers, now the QH people like to sweep that knowledge under the rug.
Silly in my books.

Can't remember off the top of my head which two lines but I did post the info here in the past.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Don't most grey horses have dark skins? I would think that that would give him a light horse that does NOT sunburn!

I once met a lady who rubben suntan lotion on her horses white snip, to keep it from burning and peeling. That was a hot desert area, though!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Berg, Lisa. I googled and didn't pull anything up. Guess I know why now :0)

Terri- hadn't thought of that! Thanks. I've never had a horse sunburn on the blaze (in NM we had our paint that ain't, spotted TWH, skewbald gypsy and my bald face KMSH mare) but my bald faced mare sunburns horribly. I have to keep her in a shady area or slathered in sunscreen as well.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm sure that one of the lines bergere mentioned was Hancock and the reason for my certainty was because I have an older Hancock mare who is a single footer and bergere's comment at the time connected the dots for me.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

I have a grandson of TwoEyed Jack, thru Two Eyed Bartender. He is a terrific horse, but does not gait in any way. In fact, he is one of the roughest rides I've ever had. Good thing we love him anyway. 

I have an unregistered QuarterPony, who is smooth as silk. I ride her as often as possible. She doesn't really gait, but just has a very smooth movement to her. :hobbyhors


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

There are a number of three gaited Icelandic's out there too. Most people don't hear about them.

So it is not impossible to get a true three gaited ( walk,trot, canter only) horse out of a line of horses that single foot/Tolt.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Wish us luck, y'all. Just happened to see on a good friend's facebook that he has a few horses he's selling. One just happens to be a grey, 16h beginner's gelding. We go see him tonight- all of two miles from the house :0)


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Wish us luck, y'all. Just happened to see on a good friend's facebook that he has a few horses he's selling. One just happens to be a grey, 16h beginner's gelding. We go see him tonight- all of two miles from the house :0)


Keeping my fingers crossed for you! Best of luck!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

That's the best kind - a horse next door that belongs to someone you can trust to be honest with you. Good luck!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Am I the only one who really doesn't get the concept of a "husband horse?"









This is one of the horses my husband broke. 
Ie, it's a "husband horse."


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Love that pic! I wish we didn't have to have a husband horse. . . of course, my husband has decided he is going to finish breaking our stallion, so I guess he doesn't under "Husband horse" either. lol


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Because. Now a days, most husband's don't ride much, or ride well. They need a fully trained horse with a good mind to pack them around.
Those kind of horse's have been coined,, Husband Horse.

With Icelandic's, those types of horse's would be called a, Grandma Horse.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

EarthSheltered, my father has a 2EJ grandson and he is also a teeth jarring experience.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

LOL my husband is a city boy, so any horse I get him needs to have an idea of how things go. Unfortunately, as you can see, we have a little 'scale' problem!! :run:

And although my filly is small, she isn't THAT small!! :croc:


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

Hoping your viewing goes well for you RamblinRose. Look forward to hearing about it.

Really enjoyed your pics. Erin and Harmony. 

I reckon any horse I climb aboard these days is a "Grumpa" horse. I wear the title proudly. 












Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

bergere said:


> Because. Now a days, most husband's don't ride much, or ride well. They need a fully trained horse with a good mind to pack them around.
> Those kind of horse's have been coined,, Husband Horse.
> 
> With Icelandic's, those types of horse's would be called a, Grandma Horse.


As a husband, and an experienced horseman and trainer, frankly it is offensive.

Maybe minivans should be called "wifemobiles", easy to use appliances or tools could be called "wife-proof", and easy to read instructions should be called "wife-friendly"?


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh Lord, Tink, don't take offense. It's just a commonly used term that saves the wife from having to type out the whole list o' wants. 

And for the record- looks like we found him a horse. A funny though... I REALLY shoulda thought it through......I wore flip flops (hey, I wore SHOES dang it!) because I was jsut expectin' to sit and WATCH. Uh huh. After our buddy rode, it was "Honey- you hop on him. If you'll ride him, I know i'll ride him." Buddy "She's wearin' FLIP FLOPS!" 

So I kicked 'em off :0)

He did fine.. a bit lazy, which is what we wanted. If asked, he'll pick up but you can almost hear that ' Do I really HAVE to? '

He's papered, which doesn't mean a tinkers........ but it's nice to know the specifics. 

Now... anyone wanna buy a paint that ain't? Think I gotta sales post to make.... lol


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

tinknal said:


> Maybe minivans should be called "wifemobiles", easy to use appliances or tools could be called "wife-proof", and easy to read instructions should be called "wife-friendly"?


They are!!!:smiley-laughing013:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

bergere said:


> Because. Now a days, most husband's don't ride much, or ride well. They need a fully trained horse with a good mind to pack them around.
> Those kind of horse's have been coined,, Husband Horse.
> 
> With Icelandic's, those types of horse's would be called a, Grandma Horse.


Oh I know what people _mean_ when they say "husband horse." I just don't really get the concept. Much like tools that are "wife-proof," I guess . lol

Most of the men I've known (who ride at _all_, that is) are like my DH. Or tink or Jack, from the sounds of things. Men who are quite comfortable horseback. 
Men who tend to be asked, "Honey!! Tune on my horse for me this week, would you??"


PS: Glad you found something, RamblinRose!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

tinknal said:


> As a husband, and an experienced horseman and trainer, frankly it is offensive.
> 
> Maybe minivans should be called "wifemobiles", easy to use appliances or tools could be called "wife-proof", and easy to read instructions should be called "wife-friendly"?


Hey, they call me "blonde" and I manage to get over it... just barely! 

People know that many husbands are great horsemen and many wives aren't, not worth getting offended over. There are real issues out there a lot more worth our attention.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, I want a husband safe horse for me. DD and DH have horses and I'd like a horse. Our horsey guy said I described an old nag. Sure, I can ride a younger guy but I like to walk. My health issues just make it safer for me to have a bombproof horse. Of course, no horse is really bombproof.


----------



## olsonla (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to put a plug in for Drafts! Maybe a nice blond Belgian? Or a nice Grey Percheron? or even a Cross- They are renowned for thier easy going-ness, but don't expect to do any speed events with them! I would Check out DraftsforSale.com, You can easily find a 16h+ broke to death horse for under $2500! 
Lori


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the tip, Olsonla- but we've already found him a horse. I'm a big fan of drafts as well....I currently have a gypsy and had a friesian/percheron cross and a belgian. My cross was copper penny red with a long curling mane and tail that were a beautful blonde. Oh, he was 18.2 as well- not a cobweb in the tree after he passed by, lol!

There was a belgian gelding that came through the auction Saturday night- i'd have loved to had him, had we had the extra money and space. Probably 17 hands, thin, of course, but MAN- they rode him in bareback, with just a halter and lead- didn't make the lead into reins or anything. They had him spinning, backing- he was such a good boy. You could tell by his alertness level and his, erm, unextended state that he wasn't drugged. Just what he seemed- a sweet, big ol' boy who needed groceries. They wanted a whopping 175 for him-rides and works, but didn't get it- not in the ring anyway. I hope someone bought him afterwards.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> There was a belgian gelding that came through the auction Saturday night- i'd have loved to had him, had we had the extra money and space.


What auction? We're looking for another Belgian to team up with our mare. Of course we really need to get a horse trailer before we start going to auctions... 

-Sonja


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Oh for goodness sakes, for years and years, horses were advertised as "Ladies Mount", or "Safe for Ladies and Children"..so give me a break - lol.

The English riders that I know are ALL women, their husbands need a "husband horse", one that is "dead broke, dead headed, trained to the nines, been there, seen that and has a good history of falling asleep at the stop and not spooking".

Sorry but most of the men I know can't ride but WANT to go for ride every once in a while with their wives. The wives are jumping four foot fences, fox hunting full tilt, doing x-country, barrel racing and other hard, fast horse activities that their husband's cannot do.

Matter of fact, at the barn I board at..almost every person there is a female, the husbands come out and WATCH their wives ride and none could tell you one end of a horse from the other.

In order to keep the peace, most of these women have bought a "husband horse" (see above) so that in the event their husband wants to go for a ride, he has something very safe and dependable that won't get him killed or maimed for life. 

I don't have a husband, but I own two husband horses and one husband mule. If I ever get a husband or boyfriend/boy toy that wants to ride, well there ya go, just git on that thar mule partner and she'll take care of you..lol.

More women ride than men these days. More women spend money on horses than they do on children (of the women that I have met, most have zero children or one child and that child rides and Mom carries the freight for lessons and shows).

Of course it all depends on where one lives.

To be honest, if I waited to find a husband that could ride these days, lord have mercy I'll die never getting married to anyone again. So I keep a couple of spare husband horses just.in.case. I happen to meet Mr. Husband Material and he can't ride for beans..if he ever decides he wants to learn, well there ya go.

I think most of my friends are the same way. If we wait to meet a guy who can ride, we will be spinsters or never marry. (and most of us would rather have a guy who CAN ride than one that can't, but jeez, they are rarer than the proverbial "hen's teeth" around here.

So that is the back story of the husband horse. However, one must first have a husband..sigh..before they are of any use.

I simply have GIVEN up on finding a man who can ride - maybe in Europe or Australia. But the ones around here that can ride are Bubba's that are sawing on the horse's mouths and believe in "ride 'em hard, put 'em up wet" and I just won't go there. The rest wouldn't get dirty if their lives depended on it.

Maybe I need to move west..well heck, I just moved west and it didn't help.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe REAL West?  I've met some "cowboys" that are good stockmen and horsemen, though I suspect most of 'em are taken already. My own husband of 30+ years loves horses but never rode enough to be good at it. Doesn't matter, he's a sweetie and gentle with our animals. I need a "husband" horse these days every bit as much as he does... maybe just an old fogie's horse. I hope we will be able to get another one some day.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I need a "husband" horse, too! My back is bad and I used to ride well but now only ride calm, boring horses that don't spook at much. My husband doesn't ride either. Unless you are on a ranch or have a horsey family, a horse is an expensive luxury most guys don't grow up with.


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, unless you're married to a "cowboy" - which sounds quite exciting and all - and your husband wants to ride, you need a "husband" horse - believe me - John Lyons are few and few between in most states. lol.

BUT as I type this - my husband, also a John (from Florida and never been on a horse till he met me), is up trying to ride our Arab stallion - who has only 60 days under saddle - and for a beginner, I would say, getting on him isn't a good idea, but hey, he has decided top just get on and ride - lol.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

Well said, Sidepasser.

I've been schooling my boyfriend's OTTB mare since he got her last year. He really appreciates the time I put into her so she understands what he's asking her when I give him lessons and because of it he can learn to be a better rider.

It's rare to find a man who wants to ride and isn't trying to emulate the horrible riding you see in western movies and television.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Y'all do need to come out west...lots of cowboys here. They may not ride dressage, hunter, eventing etc. but they do pack, hunt, trail ride, rodeo etc. In fact I know more men that ride than women. 

However, I must say that the Cascade mountain range is a bit of a dividing line; to the west lots more women; here it's more equal or more males. Of course it probably doesn't hurt that we're up the road from Ellensburg http://www.ellensburgrodeo.com/

Yep, you want a nice but little rough-around-the-edges cowboy type, head this way.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

that's why my QH is in my herd. He goes over anything, through anything, teaches other horses to drink at every stream and is totally unflappable no matter who is on his back. I can put anyone on that horse and have a great babysitter along for taking a greenie out on the trails. Rides in a rope halter so newbies can't haul on his mouth- point him and he goes.

ANd no, he is not available at ANY price...


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

all i know is im female and a beginner rider and all i want from my "one day in the future" horse is a big ole drafter whos broke to the nines and as safe as a horse can get, something that is happy to just walk nice and enjoy the scenery with me on back.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I am out west.. NW Oregon that is and the only man I know that rides in this area, is my Farrier.
Everyone else are women.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

happycat, are you near Ellensburg? I spent many summers in Ellensburg, Wenatchee & Yakima.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

wr said:


> happycat, are you near Ellensburg? I spent many summers in Ellensburg, Wenatchee & Yakima.


Hah! I'm not all the far from Wenatchee and Yakima.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I live in Cle Elum, 25 miles west of Ellensburg, but we go over there all the time for 4H and shopping etc. We ride a lot in the hills near Roslyn, Cle Elum, and the Teanaway. Granny Carol I had the idea you were near Spokane, no?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

happycat said:


> I live in Cle Elum, 25 miles west of Ellensburg, but we go over there all the time for 4H and shopping etc. We ride a lot in the hills near Roslyn, Cle Elum, and the Teanaway. Granny Carol I had the idea you were near Spokane, no?


If you ever want to event, you have a wonderful trainer right there in Cle Elum. Do you know Jim Briggs? He is absolutely terrific and kids love him particularly.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes I do! I took a few lessons from him when I first got my horse, Annie. My son also took lessons from him for several months - he's fantastic! We boarded our two at Elk Haven for a year or so also, right next door to Jim. I have no interest in eventing, honestly, but just enjoy putting around on local trails. Where we board now we can ride directly out around the Yakima river and the John Wayne trail, it's fantastic!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

happycat said:


> Yes I do! I took a few lessons from him when I first got my horse, Annie. My son also took lessons from him for several months - he's fantastic! We boarded our two at Elk Haven for a year or so also, right next door to Jim. I have no interest in eventing, honestly, but just enjoy putting around on local trails. Where we board now we can ride directly out around the Yakima river and the John Wayne trail, it's fantastic!


The Brigg's are big pony clubbers and Cle Elum is part of our region (Inland Empire) so we're lucky to have him as an instructor and clinician. He's so much of a character and so funny, people forget to be afraid when they ride with him.
We're always talking about heading up to Elk Haven to camp as a group and ride with Jim. Ginny Erion and Jim Miller are also involved with our Pony Club region.
Small world, huh?


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Small indeed! Jim Miller just retired, he was my son's physics teacher - he's a wonderful teacher! Elk Haven is a lovely place, and Ginny & Jim are great.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, and Lisa do you know about the horse park that's being developed here in Cle Elum? My dh rode my mare at the big groundbreaking ceremony party last year - you can see him here, 2nd pic down on the little buckskin. They had a blast! http://blog.seattlepi.com/horsebytes/archives/180454.asp


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

happycat said:


> Small indeed! Jim Miller just retired, he was my son's physics teacher - he's a wonderful teacher! Elk Haven is a lovely place, and Ginny & Jim are great.


That _is_ funny!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah, I'm west and south of Spokane. Little bitty town in the wheat farms.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think this would be the horse that starjj has been searching far and wide for. If he's true to type Skipper W, he's got a unique personality that is fairly amusing.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

You mean Chig, Wr?


----------



## Whip Hussmann (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry to come in late, but from all the response might be easier to find another husband?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

RamblinRoseRanc, yes, I did think Chigger sounds like what she's looking for.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotcha, wr- got confused since it wasn't on the Chigger thread  Thanks. 

Now, Whip- who would I do THAT? He finally came back around to the Glide Side. lol


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for remembering me WR. I think Chigger would be too big for me. I am not sure if I caught what size he was but I would assume 15 hands at least. I am looking for almost a pony and a pony but I doubt if it could carry me unless of course it was an Icelandic or one of the other hardy breeds. i have about given up on getting anything. If one falls in my lap maybe. i went ahead a purchased two heifers just to keep some of the pasture down so any horse now has to add tolerate of cows lol.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Star- yup, he's 15.3. 

Have you looked at a small draft or a draft cross? I have a gypsy (and I know they're spendy) that's probably going to stop at 14 hands. At a local show, there was a little boy riding this CHUNK of a mare- couldn't have been more than 13.2 that was part haffy, part pony and it was still pretty stout. 
Don't give up- your horse is out there somewhere looking for you.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Star- yup, he's 15.3.
> 
> Have you looked at a small draft or a draft cross? I have a gypsy (and I know they're spendy) that's probably going to stop at 14 hands. At a local show, there was a little boy riding this CHUNK of a mare- couldn't have been more than 13.2 that was part haffy, part pony and it was still pretty stout.
> Don't give up- your horse is out there somewhere looking for you.


Rose there is a guy not far from me that lives in a house that is falling down around his ears. He has junk and I do mean junk all over the yard for acres. You know old tractors, plows, cars, bits of machinery. Was told he will not part with anything and at one time the house was nice when his parents were alive. now it is literally falling down.
Anyway along with the junk he has cattle grazing in the mist of it and also a Halflinger. A really pretty small one, nice and stout, looks to be a young horse although that is hard to tell.. I see it moving through the junk when I pass or in a dry lot towards the back of the house. I feel so bad for it although it certainly does not look starved or anything like that. The guy is old so I know he doesn't ride it, sort of he just has to have things. Many a time I am tempted to stop and ask him about it but the yard is so bad I don't think I could find my way through the junk. You would really have to see it to believe it. I am hoping he knows he has to feed it through the winter. He is a scarey type guy and I am not brave enough to approach him.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

Amusing thread, have 40 Quarterhorses out here, from 5 months old to 8 years old, plus my 12 year old mustang, spend 5 days a week in the saddle or the round pen from sunup to about 1PM, I think I have figured out how to ride after all these years. Here the big catch phrase for a well trained horse is "Kid Proof" or "Bombproof", so I am guessing "Huband Broke" is the same meaning.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

> Here the big catch phrase for a well trained horse is "Kid Proof" or "Bombproof", so I am guessing "Huband Broke" is the same meaning.


I call that type of horse "priceless". 


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Qhorseman- yup, just sometimes on a larger scale of horse.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

happycat said:


> Y'all do need to come out west...lots of cowboys here. They may not ride dressage, hunter, eventing etc. but they do pack, hunt, trail ride, rodeo etc. In fact I know more men that ride than women.
> 
> However, I must say that the Cascade mountain range is a bit of a dividing line; to the west lots more women; here it's more equal or more males. Of course it probably doesn't hurt that we're up the road from Ellensburg http://www.ellensburgrodeo.com/
> 
> Yep, you want a nice but little rough-around-the-edges cowboy type, head this way.


I've lived on ranches all over the High Plains. There are definitely _plenty_ of cowboys out here. lol 

For example, our fair's horse show was yesterday. The _only_ entries for Open Class Reining? Three of my husband's co-workers (not to mention, fellow 4H parents). Like my husband, they all came straight over from work, were all were in need of a shave, wore boots to their knees and cuss like sailors.  
They also did a superb job. Our state qualifiers were literally taking notes. 
Well, except S.J. that is. He did a "freestyle" pattern and was DQed. lol



I _realize_ that in populated areas it's women who tend to be the horse people. 
My point was simply that that is NOT how it is everywhere.


----------

